# Komponente im Hintergrund



## TTLzero (23. Sep 2004)

Ich überlagere in einem Panel die paint-Methode und zeichne dort eine Koordinatensystem. In diesem sind gewisse Bereiche Einzufärben. Diese einfärben löse ich so, indem ich ein entsprechendes Polygon zeichne. 
Nun füge ich dem Panel  eigene Objekte hinzu (diese sollen z.B. die Messwerte representiern). Diese Objekte liegen jedoch nun immer hinter dem gezeichneten Koordinatensystem bzw. hinter der eingefärbten Fläche..... :cry: 

 ???:L Wie schaffe ich es, dass diese Objekte im Vordergrund gezeichnet werden?

Besten Dank für eure Antworten :bae:


----------



## Guest (23. Sep 2004)

:roll:  ok.... ich habe jetzt meine Objekte mal von JPanel abgeleitet. Wenn man sie aktiviert (bzw. mit der Maus  darüberfährt) werden sie sichrbar.... 

 :shock: Das Problem dass sie zu Beginn hinter der Einfärbung verschwinden bleibt jedoch bestehen  ???:L


----------



## TTLzero (23. Sep 2004)

:roll:  ok.... ich habe jetzt meine Objekte mal von JPanel abgeleitet. Wenn man sie aktiviert (bzw. mit der Maus  darüberfährt) werden sie sichrbar.... 

 :shock: Das Problem dass sie zu Beginn hinter der Einfärbung verschwinden bleibt jedoch bestehen  ???:L


----------



## Beni (23. Sep 2004)

Zuerst Koordinatensystem und Einfärbung zeichnen, danach die Objekte drübermalen... das sollte doch gehen, hast du eine andere Reihenfolge?


----------



## Guest (24. Sep 2004)

Der Hacken an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich die Objekte nicht male, sondern dem Panel hinzufüge ( add() )......


----------



## TTLzero (24. Sep 2004)

...schon wieder  vergessen mich anzumelden.... :roll: sry


----------



## Beni (24. Sep 2004)

Ach so.

Variante AWT: nachdem du gezeichnet hast die Methode *)_paintComponents_ aufrufen (direkt aus _paint_ heraus).

Variante Swing: nicht _paint_, sondern *_paintComponent_ überschreiben.

*)nein, es ist kein Fehler dass da mal ein s und mal keines ist.


----------



## TTLzero (25. Sep 2004)

:applaus: .....supi. Nun klappte es!   Thx a lot


----------

